# Need Laminate Help



## marchboom (Apr 24, 2008)

I have a laminate surface in the laundry room that has started to come loose in the middle but not on the edges. This surface is about 8 months old. Is there any way that I can repair this surface so that it again sticks to the surface its on? I've heard of using an iron to heat the surface and glue under it but I'm kind of hesitant to put heat to this surface.

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

It may be a simple fix. Use a heat gun if you have one and get the loose area hot, but don't let it scorch. Remove heat, and use the edge of a block of wood and press down hard and pass over the area until cool.

If you don't have a heat gun, lay a thin towel (not a terry type), or a "T" shirt, on top of the loose area, and with a hot iron (no steam) get the area hot without scorching, and do the same thing with the block of wood.


----------

